# Stihl Dealer Days?



## Spectre468 (Apr 30, 2014)

What's the point other than a big advertising campaign? None of the dealers in my area are offering any discounts/sales/special pricing for dealer days. Just curious.


----------



## Big_Wood (Apr 30, 2014)

go in there and mention it to them. see what they say. if stihl is advertising it the dealers must get a reimbursement and i bet those dealers are just trying to use it to their advantage to make a buck.


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 30, 2014)

No reimbursement unless a winner gets drawn from my store. It costs me a sizable chunk of money per year to participate in Stihl's national advertising campaign. Dealer Days is nothing more than a giveaway of $100,000 of prizes to 100 winners (two per state) redeemable at the dealer you entered through. You get a coupon at the dealer, go online and enter. No purchase necessary. Hell, you can just go to your local dealer's website and enter. 

The only deals that are offered are $20 lower MSRP on FS38 and FS56 trimmers and a free chain if you buy an MS271. There also will be a "woodcutters kit" with helmet, chaps, hearing protection and a bag for $99. This is, of course, if your INDEPENDENT Stihl dealer decides to participate.

Nothing nefarious (big word for the night) going on, but I do agree that it's a little disappointing as a national campaign.


----------



## Big_Wood (Apr 30, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> No reimbursement unless a winner gets drawn from my store. It costs me a sizable chunk of money per year to participate in Stihl's national advertising campaign. Dealer Days is nothing more than a giveaway of $100,000 of prizes to 100 winners (two per state) redeemable at the dealer you entered through. You get a coupon at the dealer, go online and enter. No purchase necessary. Hell, you can just go to your local dealer's website and enter.
> 
> The only deals that are offered are $20 lower MSRP on FS38 and FS56 trimmers and a free chain if you buy an MS271. There also will be a "woodcutters kit" with helmet, chaps, hearing protection and a bag for $99. This is, of course, if your INDEPENDENT Stihl dealer decides to participate.
> 
> Nothing nefarious (big word for the night) going on, but I do agree that it's a little disappointing as a national campaign.



AK's a wealth of info especially on the dealer side of things. if i owned a stihl dealer i would just not participate.


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 30, 2014)

Designed to get the homown out of the big box, and into a stihl dealer


----------



## beermeatguns (Apr 30, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> No reimbursement unless a winner gets drawn from my store. It costs me a sizable chunk of money per year to participate in Stihl's national advertising campaign. Dealer Days is nothing more than a giveaway of $100,000 of prizes to 100 winners (two per state) redeemable at the dealer you entered through. You get a coupon at the dealer, go online and enter. No purchase necessary. Hell, you can just go to your local dealer's website and enter.
> 
> The only deals that are offered are $20 lower MSRP on FS38 and FS56 trimmers and a free chain if you buy an MS271. There also will be a "woodcutters kit" with helmet, chaps, hearing protection and a bag for $99. This is, of course, if your INDEPENDENT Stihl dealer decides to participate.
> 
> Nothing nefarious (big word for the night) going on, but I do agree that it's a little disappointing as a national campaign.



The promotion works though, drives a good amount of business to my shop. 
It sucks when they promote items that I don't normally stock, and have to order special for the dealer says.


----------



## Spectre468 (Apr 30, 2014)

Where do you find info about the 271 chain deal? I'm picking up a 271 today.


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 30, 2014)

Spectre468 said:


> Where do you find info about the 271 chain deal? I'm picking up a 271 today.


I shouldn't have said anything, as it's probably a Stihl Northwest deal only, along with the wood cutters kit. Also, the dealer has the option to not participate.


----------



## GrJfer (Apr 30, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> No reimbursement unless a winner gets drawn from my store. It costs me a sizable chunk of money per year to participate in Stihl's national advertising campaign. Dealer Days is nothing more than a giveaway of $100,000 of prizes to 100 winners (two per state) redeemable at the dealer you entered through. You get a coupon at the dealer, go online and enter. No purchase necessary.* Hell, you can just go to your local dealer's website and enter*.
> 
> The only deals that are offered are $20 lower MSRP on FS38 and FS56 trimmers and a free chain if you buy an MS271. There also will be a "woodcutters kit" with helmet, chaps, hearing protection and a bag for $99. This is, of course, if your INDEPENDENT Stihl dealer decides to participate.
> 
> Nothing nefarious (big word for the night) going on, but I do agree that it's a little disappointing as a national campaign.


 
Just entered on line. Easy to do.


----------



## beermeatguns (Apr 30, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> I shouldn't have said anything, as it's probably a Stihl Northwest deal only, along with the wood cutters kit. Also, the dealer has the option to not participate.



From our Stihl distributor it's a "MS271 Value Pack" that's a chain, carrying case and a hat but it's not free.


----------



## opinion (Apr 30, 2014)

Dealer days is only worth it for dealers if the dealership is the type that runs a lot of sales/discounts. Because it's a national event, lots of commercials, newspaper ads and internet ads drive a lot of traffic that allows dealers to promote their sales. I don't participate. It's a waste of time for me. Unfortunately Stihl hits you with a mandatory Spring booking order that makes you buy a bunch of items you normally never would have, and in bulk.


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 30, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## anlrolfe (Apr 30, 2014)

I registered online January.... Anyone know a winner?


----------



## AKDoug (May 1, 2014)

Drawings won't be until June for the Dealer Days... Stihl 365 winners are listed here... http://www.stihlusa.com/365/winners/


----------



## PES+ (May 1, 2014)

LOL.....


----------



## Spectre468 (May 2, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Deleted


WIMP!!!


----------



## beermeatguns (May 2, 2014)

One of my customers won


----------



## Spectre468 (May 2, 2014)

Cool! Congrats!


----------



## AKDoug (May 2, 2014)

Spectre468 said:


> WIMP!!!


I started treading into the protected information area. I'm not afraid of Stihl, but when I sign an agreement I stick to it.


----------



## PES+ (May 2, 2014)

Well I hope no one still has Stihl copied materials on their pcs.....I warned you guys but you didn't listen......they prosecute and are getting more aggressive


----------



## PES+ (May 2, 2014)

Was a stupid stunt by an old stihl guy that v was ver popukar here


----------



## Spectre468 (May 3, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> I started treading into the protected information area. I'm not afraid of Stihl, but when I sign an agreement I stick to it.


I hear you Doug, and I respect that, but you know I still have to give you **** about it. Just an FYI, since you said it was probably a NW only thing, I didn't even say anything to my dealer about it. He takes pretty good care of me, so no complaints, but I did buy 3 saws this month!


----------



## Spectre468 (May 3, 2014)

And besides, isn't that what the PM system is for?


----------



## kayak1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Do the 261 C-M's ever go on sale? My MS291 is starting to need a number of replacement parts and I am now looking to make it a truck saw. If the 261's go on sale I would like to pick one up (it's not a rush).


----------



## grack (Jan 5, 2017)

559.95 at my local stihl dealer i was there today he said stihl dropped the price after new years day.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jan 5, 2017)

Was that $559 retail price? Did that come with a 16,18,20 or no b/c?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grack (Jan 5, 2017)

16


----------



## grack (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## grack (Jan 5, 2017)

This help


----------



## grack (Jan 5, 2017)

Mine was 600.00 last year great saw.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grack (Jan 5, 2017)

They had the buy one get one half off deal on chains but i don't know if all stihl dealers are doing it.


----------



## grack (Jan 5, 2017)

Firemoore98 said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome i bought 25 of the screwdrivers already have the saw lol


----------



## grack (Jan 5, 2017)

My dealer will switch the chain to rsc when buying new which i prefer and use an 18 inch bar i cut mainly clean hardwood.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for posting this up. A couple days before new year my dealer quoted me $609 for a ms261cm with 18" b/c...

I created a thread recently about how to go about dealer negotiations. I buy a lot of stihl equipment between personal, for my families farm and for my fire department, but in the past few years I shop around to different dealers. I'm trying to break that habit and find one dealer that will get all my business and treat me right. In the last I've got anywhere from 5-15% off retail on stihl power equipment. I would be happy with a no haggle 10%. 

Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grack (Jan 6, 2017)

You're welcome I've been on here seven years and you're the only person to thank me lol 
Have a nice night.


----------



## kayak1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the help, I didn't know that it was going for over $600 before.

The MS 261 C-M with the 20" Bar is listed on the stihl site as: 
MS 261 C-M - $579.95 DSRP

https://damariscottahardware.stihldealer.net/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms261cm/


----------



## grack (Jan 6, 2017)

I think it's 10.00 for each size difference you're welcome


----------

